# GTO - What is the real deal? (MPG)



## HarryO45 (May 15, 2007)

OK - I have decided I want a GTO. It is the coolest musclecar - I like power, and the fact that special people drive the GTO. I cannot afford to have a GTO sit idle in my carport. It will be my primary form of transportation. I drive 140 miles everyday.

I want either a 05 or 06 GTO w/ low miles with a six speed - 

I know this is a bad question – and one a true GTO Owner should not consider – but I must, as I drive 70 miles one way to work every day in a Grand Prix. I can afford to drive the Grand Prix as it gets 27+ MPG. Now I know that the GTO is not a GP and it has 400 HP – that’s why I want it! But I cant afford MPG less than 25 MPG on the interstate…in the neighborhood – I don’t care about MPG. But on the road – I do! 

I drive mostly interstate – 60 miles of my commute (one way). I usually drive between 78 – 82 MPH - I do not hesitate to go faster if I need to pass idiots.

Now my question is this – I have driven Corvettes (6Speed manual) on the same road and have gotten 28 MPH driving like I drive my GP. Can a GTO do as good as the Corvette(MPG)? 

Believe it or not, I prefer the GTO styling to the vette and I feel it is less of a “Ticket Magnet” then a vette (which is important). Besides the vette costs too much – I would have to buy a six year old vette.

Does anyone have a similar daily drive, and what are your MPG experiences?

I want a Pontiac GTO- not a 350, G3 or BMW even though they all get close to 30 MPG – I will sacrifice the 5 MPG to have 400HP – But if the GTO cannot get 25-26 MPG I am not sure I can afford the GTO!


----------



## Mean Goat (Aug 18, 2005)

HarryO45 said:


> But if the GTO cannot get 25-26 MPG I am not sure I can afford the GTO!


You should be able to get that with highway driving.


----------



## lukekeith (Oct 27, 2006)

I've put 11,000 miles on my GTO in the last 4 months, and most of that has been a peaceful 9 hour drive from Gulfport, MS - Dallas Tx and back. I've watched my GTO's MPG extensively, and while this might not be the case on everyone's GTO, I have found 70-72mph to be the optimal for mpg. I get 26-28mpg at that speed, once I move up to 80 mph, I usually end up averaging around 23-24mpg. So I know it's possible, you just have to find the speed that will give you the best result on your car.


----------



## oldgoat (Mar 16, 2006)

I have 16,000 miles on my 05 manual Goat. Here is the breakdown: strict highway, 70 mph-29.4 mpg., combined highway/city 20mpg, strict city-16-18 mpg.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*You should get close to that... I get 25-27 on open highway.
If you are doing that much driving everyday.... With gas the way it is and approaching 4.00 a gallon....sooner or later your wallet will let you know whether you made the right move. The GP took regular... the GTO takes High Test..
You can minimize just a "little" of pump shock by alternating Mid grade and High Test with out it hurting the car at all. *


----------



## lhernandez (Apr 11, 2007)

*Gas Guzzler.*

I own a 06 GTO. I have never reached 15.9 mpg/city, even with concervative driving. 15.8 has been my best. Highway driving I really can not tell you, but I would say its safe to say that 28 mpg will be hard to get. You will not enjoy the car the way you should. Try the Soltice.


----------



## HarryO45 (May 15, 2007)

Ihernandez - Do you have a 6 Speed?

Wow- Do i read this right - you have to use High Test Gas? Did not know that...


----------



## HarryO45 (May 15, 2007)

High Test Gas could be a "Deal Breaker". 

Does everyone use "the most expensive gas"


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

Harry,
I have a 99 GP GT (no blower) and an 06 GTO with the m6. Believe me, MPG are very close between each (same type of mixed driving and road conditions, last tank GP 18.4, GTO 17.6). Strictly interstate my GP never got better then 28.6 between gas stations located just off the E ramps and I've seen it drop to 25MPG at best since replacing the Goodyear Eagle, GA rubber with Pirelli P6. 

If fuel is your major concern, food for thought is grade. I run the GP on 87 while I run the GTO on 91 or better. You can use the GTO on lesser grade fuel but always run the risk of knock and ping. A GTO run mainly on the interstate as you've written probably could get by with using 89, but I'd still use 91 or better.

Enjoy the ride, Red Beard.


----------



## HarryO45 (May 15, 2007)

I went on the Pontiac.com and it did not say thge GTO required Preimun Gas. Does the owners manual specify what octain fuel must be used?


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

While the manual says premium is required, I have zero problems running mine on mid-grade. In fact, if you're doing 90% freeway driving -- I'll bet you could run regular. However, I would never go through the gears hard with regular in the tank.

Regarding mileage, these cars get terrific mileage on the freeway with a 6 speed manual. I'd say 25 to 28 as others have said. However, once you're in city driving, the mileage falls off a cliff -- to as little as 15.8 -- and that's taking it pretty easy.

Between the payments for a near new GTO and the price of gas, I'd sit tight for a little while. Otherwise, your ownership experience might be spoiled by budget concerns.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

HarryO45 said:


> I went on the Pontiac.com and it did not say thge GTO required Preimun Gas. Does the owners manual specify what octain fuel must be used?


Yes, it suggests using 91 or better but states you can use 87 but you will see a decrease in acceleration performance and may hear knock.

The GP GT's 3.8 engine compression ratio is 8.5:1, a GP 3.8 GTP is 10:1 (requires 91 or better) and the GTO's 6.0 LS2 is 10.9:1. Octane is a gasoline's rating of stability before detonation occurs.

Red.


----------



## 02MillenniumVette (Dec 3, 2006)

As stated above, yes it requires premium but you dont have to use premium, you just cant drive it hard otherwise it will ping. Honestly though, you are saving $.20 a gallon from regular to premium. If $3 is going to break the bank for you on gas then you really dont need to get a high performace vehicle.


----------



## tanktronic (Jul 7, 2006)

*Not with an auto...*

I know you mentioned you were looking for a manual, so this is kind of moot, but just so you know those kinds of MPG are not possible with the automatic. I have an '06 A4, and the best I could do on the freeway was 21MPG. Mind you, I wasn't trying that hard to be efficient [averaging around 80mph], but I can't see better than 22 with the auto. 

In contrast to some of the other advice, though, I would say go for it if it's close. Gas may be $3/gal now, but it may be $4 and $5 down the road, and you might be kicking yourself for not getting the GTO while you still could. I cringe when I pay my payment/insurance/gas bill, but I know if I didn't get one it would bother me until the day I did. Like they say, you never regret what you do, it's what you don't do:seeya:


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*Harry... The manual clearly states..... It recommends premium fuel. The use of 89 octane WILL NOT harm the engine. The only change "you may" notice is diminished power at take off. I have not noticed a difference. Inside the fuel door there is a sticker that reads... Premium fuel Recommended. It DOES NOT say Premium Fuel ONLY.

You will not experience pinging with 89 octane. 87 octane, expect it. You will have no problems using 89 octane. I have been alternating 92 and 89 since day one. My best MPG was with mostly 89 octane in the tank.

If you plan on racing it, or other types of driving of that nature you will want peak performance. Casual driving, you will have no issues. *


----------



## rambogto (Jan 7, 2007)

auto 60 mles roun trip to work in city- 18 mpg. avg. driving, some days
when roads are dry 16 mpg


----------



## SloTymer (Sep 16, 2005)

*Don't do it.*

Harry, reading your posts tell me that you are not in the position to afford a GTO. Even if you could squeeze the gas mileage out of the car, the extra cost of premium fuel is a big negative for you. Then there is the hidden extras, like tire wear, GTO’s eat up tires. The struts rub down the front tires and the horsepower eats up the rear tires. Nobody has a mileage warranty on a tire in our size under $200.00 + per tire, and you’re driving over 50,000 miles a year. In your situation you need something economical to operate. A GTO is a good second car that you put 10,000 miles or less a year on. Sorry to burst your bubble, but trust me, don’t do it.


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

SloTymer said:


> The struts rub down the front tires and the horsepower eats up the rear tires. Nobody has a mileage warranty on a tire in our size under $200.00 + per tire, and you’re driving over 50,000 miles a year. In your situation you need something economical to operate. A GTO is a good second car that you put 10,000 miles or less a year on. Sorry to burst your bubble, but trust me, don’t do it.


The strut rub issue only occures with the 17" wheels/tires. Just clearing that up.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

HarryO45 said:


> I went on the Pontiac.com and it did not say thge GTO required Preimun Gas. Does the owners manual specify what octain fuel must be used?


Right by the gas cap: "Premium gas recamended"
I drive mine 80 miles a day round trip, sometimes on mid grade. This is acceptable, and will cause no engine harm. I would not, however, ever run 87.


----------



## TR GTO (Mar 17, 2007)

Good 2 go said:


> The strut rub issue only occures with the 17" wheels/tires. Just clearing that up.


18"s can rub too. I have stock 18"s from an '06 on my '04 and my rub went away when I put them on, but I've still heard from people who had strut rub with the 18"s.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

Good 2 go said:


> The strut rub issue only occures with the 17" wheels/tires. Just clearing that up.


Not fully true. The strut rub issue is more prevalent on the 17's because of the decreased clearance relative to the wider 245, 17 inch tire over the 235, 18 inch tire.

From what I've read, most of the rub issues are related to the failure of the strut and the top bushing components which impact front end alignment. The misalignment then results in a decease of the normally close clearance between strut and 17" tire to the point the tire begins to make contact.

I believe 18's aren't immune, I think it just takes a little longer before we'll see the problem if it occurs.

Red Beard


----------



## BobG (Dec 20, 2006)

completely irrelavent to the O.P.'s question, but I get around 12 mpg on high test if I keep it below 65-70 most of the time. Then again, I have no overdrive and a 3.90 rear end.  


Mileage doesn't go down too badly when I'm in town ... I probably get around 8-10 .... but ... dang ... I eat up tires like no tomorrow .... D lol)


----------



## lisag719 (May 16, 2007)

I drive about 18 miles one way each day and average about mid 20s on the highway and high teens in the city. This is with less than 1K miles on it. 

From the sounds of your posts I don't think you should push getting a GTO. 

I second the vote for the Solstice. :cool


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

I have to ask, if you are even remotely concerned about gas prices, and must use the car as you say as a daily driver, why in the world would you want a GTO?

In order to get the mileage you want, you're going to have to drive it like there's an egg between your foot and the accelerator pedal. If that's the case, why get a GTO?

Buy something that gets 30-35 mpg, and have fun driving it. Life is too short.


----------



## oldgoat (Mar 16, 2006)

There is an old saying, "If you have to ask how much, then you can't afford it."


----------



## HarryO45 (May 15, 2007)

Wow thank you for the advice. Many of you read too deep into my question. My question was merely = what is the MPG on the highway. I will not buy a two seater, Prius, or moped – It is not my style. I drive on I85 (Atlanta) and I want a car that truckers will be able to see and one that has a reasonable survivability rate in case of an accident – folks drive like crazy in ATL. I want a GTO! 

I understand what the affects fuel costs, and have considered that during my decision making process. If the car gets 25 MPG I can afford it (most people who read my post - realized what I said - I want a 6 speed – most experienced GTOers said about 27 miles could be expected from a 6 speed). That is the question I wanted answered. 

I know that the GTO tires will cost more. I also know that my insurance will go up. Breaks are probably going to cost more as is an oil change…I know this without asking.

I now understand (thanks) that the car likes premium fuel and that it can run off 87 - but expect knocks. I don’t like knocks – so I will buy mid grade most of the time and premium when I want to have extra fun. but if the GTO get 25 MPG - I can afford it.

Besides an increase in speeding tickets and car washes (If I own a GTO I will keep it cleaner than my GP) - Are there any unforeseen costs that I should consider that are specific to the High Performance GTO?

This thing about “Tire Shredding” is it smarter to buy an 05 or 06; does it matter???…should I avoid certain tires? I don’t like the sound of this Tire Shredding thing. Can this cause a crash???


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

HarryO45 said:


> This thing about “Tire Shredding” is it smarter to buy an 05 or 06; does it matter???…should I avoid certain tires? I don’t like the sound of this Tire Shredding thing. Can this cause a crash???


*The tire shredding issue is a result of strut rub where the tire is rubbing against the strut and not catching it until the tire fails. Can it cause a crash? It can cause more than that if the car goes out of control as a result of it. Keep an eye on it. Every oil change (5K)I have it looked at. You can also look periodically at the inside of the tires for groove marks worn on the tire. On extreme cases you will find the steel cords exposed. 

05' or 06' doesn't matter it's the design flaw. Purchasing other tires; Maybe if you went with a less width tire. I don't know how much less of a width the wheels will accept. *


----------



## C5ORGTO (Dec 30, 2004)

I just traded my 04 GTO off Saturday for a Solstice GXP. I live 5 miles from work, but I was averaging 13.7 MPG consistantly in the Summer and more like 12.5 in the Winter. I never broke 15mpg unless I took a trip out of town. I've only hit 24MPG on a 300mile trip to the Corvette Museum. GTO's are awesome cars, but do the math. Figure conservatively, and figure 22mpg on you trip to work and figure out what the weekly fuel bill will be at $3.60 a gallon for Premium. Also some will argue that you can't run 87 octane. You can. I tried it for awhile. You loose a little power. However, you only save $3.40 per tank, so you really don't save that much. $3.40 a gallon is darn near as bad a $3.60 for premium.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*Not all of us are getting this poor performance. Most are saying they are getting high teens to mid 20's in mpg. Some are stating high 20's on open highway. 

There are extreme cases where the mpg is vastly different. At 12-13 mpg, this is not the norm. 

Every engine performs different. Worse MPG I ever got in heavy city driving was 17. 

Best thing to so is do the mpg manually and compare it to the OBC. *


----------



## germanchris85 (Mar 20, 2007)

i get about 15 miles city and 20 miles highway in my A4 2004 GTO. But it depends on how you drive the car if you think you are on a dragstrip at every red light (which is what my problem is lol) youll be looking at 12 miles city. So just take it easy and just cruise i guess and youll be fine


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

If I really baby mine, I can get 24MPG in a 70/30 mix of highway/city. That's during the summer.

Winter blend of gas brings it down to 22MPG.


----------



## lhernandez (Apr 11, 2007)

*Mpg/premium Recommended*

Yes i have a speed. You don't have to use premium but it is recommended. If you use regular you will start to get a knock. Not recommended.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Traffic _hoses_ your average MPG....it's a heavy car with a big engine, and sucks fuel through a garden hose in stop-n-go. I have a 110 mile each way commute, with only the last 20 miles ior so in LA traffic- the rest being wide-ope interstate. 

In the 106k+ miles I've had my car, the _average_ MPG as only been only about 18 mpg.


----------



## Mean Goat (Aug 18, 2005)

In 14,838. miles, the Goat has averaged 21.03 MPG.

That's for about 50% highway/50% city driving.


----------



## lhernandez (Apr 11, 2007)

*gas*

93 octane


----------



## nottheweakwilled (Apr 22, 2007)

You don't HAVE to use premium gas. Cars are equipped with electronic knock sensors that inputs into the PCM. The PCM will then pull the timing if the knock sensor puts out a signal past a certain threshold. The PCM also constantly tries to push the timing so if you switch back or get a better tank of gas, the PCM also adjusts.

If the timing is pulled to accomodate lower octane, you might feel a power loss or the occasional knock if the gas is really shiddy and the PCM can't compensate enough, resulting in lower gas mileage. But, if you're not racing the car of driving like a madman, you can get away with it. Some cars are more sensitive than others.

If you work it out, you don't really save any more money by using lower octane. If there is a $.30 difference between low and high octanes, you might save about $4 or so a fill up, which, depending on your yearly mileage, might save you about $200-300. Not a significant savings when you consider the fact that you'll be spending in excess of $2000 a year in gas. If your car is sensitive or feels down on power, you'll have poorer gas mileage anyway, so in the end...

I think if you are worried about paying too much at the pump, you should be looking at a Civic or a Prius, not a friggen V8 muscle car.


----------



## foxtrot7 (Mar 21, 2007)

I was getting 24 mpg 50/50 hwy/cty driving while I was breaking in the car now I'm getting about 14 seems my goat has a problem with her owner having a birth defect called leadfootitus. Symptoms include passangers complaining of sore neck, bald tires, perpetual s*it eating grin, and a son who for the last 5 months has only said "can we go ride in daddy's fast car".


----------



## vetwhat (Dec 23, 2005)

22 combination driving. '06 a4, light foot with 4400 miles showing.


----------



## PontiacGuy (Apr 22, 2006)

My commute is 24 miles on an open highway cruising at 77, and 11 miles of very heavy traffic. I average 20-21 MPG. Not bad considering my 6 cyl Sonoma truck barely gets 20 running the same route.

As everyone is saying, how you drive these cars has a huge impact on milage. Around town driving and heavy traffic = slurping fuel. I have a skip-shift eliminator but do my own "skip shifting" when in heavy traffic (more to save on left leg energy than anything else), and I keep the RPMs down below 2000 when cruising.

Managing traffic is one thing and playing with the car is another- highway entry ramps are fun and my car does get some full throttle blasts through the first couple of gears most days.


----------



## GOATTEE (Nov 30, 2006)

HarryO45 said:


> High Test Gas could be a "Deal Breaker".
> 
> Does everyone use "the most expensive gas"


Having to buy high grade (91 octane) should not be the deal breaker. If you drive 20000 miles a year and average 22mpg which you should on the highway and you spend an extra .25 for 91 octane on every fill up you will spend $227.00 extra per year. That should not be a factor when buying a 400hp car. I have found any high performance car requires 91 octane or higher.


----------



## GOATTEE (Nov 30, 2006)

Groucho said:


> Traffic _hoses_ your average MPG....it's a heavy car with a big engine, and sucks fuel through a garden hose in stop-n-go. I have a 110 mile each way commute, with only the last 20 miles ior so in LA traffic- the rest being wide-ope interstate.
> 
> In the 106k+ miles I've had my car, the _average_ MPG as only been only about 18 mpg.


Do you drive from Bakersfield to LA?.....WOW


----------



## motosolo (Jun 1, 2007)

I've always commuted at least 60 miles a day and have gone from 4th gen F-bodies, to a C5 Z06 to a GTO and now to a Solstice GXP. The GTO was by far the most comfortable of them all and the best 3-season car. The only reason I jumped to the GXP was to get back into autocross. 30 MPG is nice, but I miss the low-end torque.

On the premium gas, I don't think any cars require premium, it's just recommended for best performance. You won't get 400hp from 87. You will probably get some pinging initially, but the SW will adjust to it.

BTW, my 05 Cyclone Gray M6 is still for sale. It'll be posted soon...


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

GOATTEE said:


> Do you drive from Bakersfield to LA?.....WOW


Yeah.

I bought on Oct 1, 2004. At the time, I had a relatively traffic-free commute to work of 75 miles each way, up and over the Tehachapi Mountains to the High Desert. In January 2005, I took a higher-paying gig in Los Angeles, which at the time required a five day/week commute from near sea level in Bakersfield, up and over a 4200' pass on the usually wide-open I-5 Grapevine freeway, and through the traffic-heavy hell of the I-5 from Valencia to my work in Glendale..a round-trip drive of 225 miles. As of about a year ago, I was able to work from home more often- now I typically only need to make this drive 3x/week. I do not baby the car- I drive it hard. While I see little point in drag racing, I do occasionally enjoy squirting from stoplight to stoplight. I will usually hit 100mph at least once every commute day (sometimes much higher), and take great joy in using the torque-on-tap to exploit holes in traffic. Off-route excursions to tear up a canyon road is not uncommon. My average gas mileage for this drive is usually ~18.5- 19 mpg.

When I sold her, fuel was costing me over $50/day.

With my GTI, I drive the exact same mission profile and net just over 27 mpg...which will save me well over $2000/yr in current fuel prices for my commute alone.


----------

